# If there's one thing Nintendo failed at making the Wii...



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 24, 2008)

...it's the lack of included rechargeable batteries. Seriously.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, but there are rechargeable batteries available for the controllers. I fail to see the failure in such.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 24, 2008)

The problem is that its competitors have the rechargeable components as part of the package.

Heck, the PSP and DS are also rechargeable. They should've integrated rechargeable batteries for the Wii-mote.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

But many companies have already developed charging systems for the components. What seems to be the problem? Brand?


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 24, 2008)

the "life span" of rechargeable batteries begins to deplete after x number of recharges (my DS owner's manual even says so of the system; something like 300 charges and you can expect battery life to shrink). given that, I'm much rather be able to swap in my own rechargeable AA's than be stuck in proprietary, brand-name bullshit.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 24, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> the "life span" of rechargeable batteries begins to deplete after x number of recharges (my DS owner's manual even says so of the system; something like 300 charges and you can expect battery life to shrink). given that, I'm much rather be able to swap in my own rechargeable AA's than be stuck in proprietary, brand-name bullshit.



I agree with this, you complain about stuff too much WolfoxOkamichan. The way they did it is fine, your way would have made you have to special order a battery pack from Nintendo like I'm gonna have to do for my DSlite soon.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> the "life span" of rechargeable batteries begins to deplete after x number of recharges (my DS owner's manual even says so of the system; something like 300 charges and you can expect battery life to shrink). given that, I'm much rather be able to swap in my own rechargeable AA's than be stuck in proprietary, brand-name bullshit.


Definitely this.  I have four Duracell rechargeable AA's, and everytime the ones in my Wii Remote deplete, I swap them with the other two fresh out of the recharger.  Each charge lasts me for about a week; maybe more, depending on how much I use the Wii (which lately isn't too often since I only have a meager three games for it).

My DS's battery needs replacement, though.  Then again, I'm just going to try to get a new DS altogether; the touch screen's internally fried on mine.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ...it's the lack of included rechargeable batteries. Seriously.


No. No. You just fail at getting some on your own... I hate you people who are pointing at every itty bitty thing, crying "U FAIL, I WON'T BUY YOU BAAWWW!", trying to mock the Wii. Srsly, every console is great in their own way. I admit, I'm a Nintendo fanboy but I don't try to mock the 360 or PS3 at every chance given, for some problems which really don't have to do with the console itself.
When it's really depending on included rechargeable batteries whether you buy a consoler or not, you really need to grow up <_<


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 24, 2008)

not only do you complain too much, but you make threads too much


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

...I rather buy my own rechargable batteries like a smart person over bawwwing that nintendo didnt include them.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 24, 2008)

You guys haven't heard of replaceable chargeable battery packs eh? There're many of those for PSP and DS, so why shouldn't this be different? The fact that the same thing is applicable to your typical batteries (which generally have shorter lifespan).

The fact that this is the first time I've complaint regarding the Wii, and the fact that the Wii fanboys are always up at arms regarding their product pretty much explains something.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You guys haven't heard of replaceable chargeable battery packs eh? There're many of those for PSP and DS, so why shouldn't this be different? The fact that the same thing is applicable to your typical batteries (which generally have shorter lifespan).
> 
> The fact that this is the first time I've complaint regarding the Wii, and the fact that the Wii fanboys are always up at arms regarding their product pretty much explains something.


Cause already theres Third parties Companies making rechargable battery packs now...no need for nintendo to do something


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 24, 2008)

But again, I was referring to the conception of the Wii-remote itself - upon its release it SHOULD have a rechargeable pack (with replaceable packs sold separately). I am currently using a 3rd party pack, but note that these rechargeable 3rd party stuff existed because of the lack of the proper original pack for the Wii remote.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 24, 2008)

but why developping such a pack when normal rechargeable batteries does it as well?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 24, 2008)

Same reason as why portable objects are also using rechargeable packs - lasts longer (and from what I heard - it doesn't leak), built-in recharger, etc.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 24, 2008)

you're not really compairing a Wii Remote to a mobile phone...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But again, I was referring to the conception of the Wii-remote itself - upon its release it SHOULD have a rechargeable pack (with replaceable packs sold separately). I am currently using a 3rd party pack, but note that these rechargeable 3rd party stuff existed because of the lack of the proper original pack for the Wii remote.


then thats like saying the N64 should of came with a Memory pack and Rumble Pak back then am I right, but no those were sold seperately. Not everything is included at the start but eventually becomes standard eventually, So sit down enjoy the rechargable third party you have since they thought they should do it and make a profit off that mistake as for me I'm sticking with my rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 24, 2008)

does your TV remote come with a rechargeable battery?
does your wireless 360 controller?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> *does your TV remote come with a rechargeable battery?*
> does your wireless 360 controller?


MINES DID =3....then I lost those batteries and had to buy my own.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> does your TV remote come with a rechargeable battery?
> does your wireless 360 controller?



The Wii Remote is more than just your typical TV remote though. It functions as a controller.

Don't the newer 360 sets include the USB recharger?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The Wii Remote is more than just your typical TV remote though. It functions as a controller.
> *
> Don't the newer 360 sets include the USB recharger?*


Yes, and that shows Eventually there might be a standard Rechargable Wii-mote, till then its third parties paks and store bought rechargable batteries


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 24, 2008)

I know the PS3 as a built in battery pack in its controller but I really don't mind swapping rechargeable batteries out of my Wiimote. Then again I don't really use my Wii anymore due to lack of games for it (Come on Nintendo step it up a notch or you'll be left behind again XD)


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 24, 2008)

Notice how no one complained about the classic controller, and how you have to plug it into the Wii-mote instead of the actual console itself.  So now you have to drain the battery life from a controller you're not even using in order to play classic games.

THAT is a despicable design flaw.  Seriously, how fucking hard is it to design the controller to plug directly into the Wii itself?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Adrianfolf said:


> I know the PS3 as a built in battery pack in its controller but I really don't mind swapping rechargeable batteries out of my Wiimote. Then again I don't really use my Wii anymore due to lack of games for it (Come on Nintendo step it up a notch or you'll be left behind again XD)


Ive heard that the PS3's controllers are $60 >_>


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Notice how no one complained about the classic controller, and how you have to plug it into the Wii-mote instead of the actual console itself.  So now you have to drain the battery life from a controller you're not even using in order to play classic games.
> 
> THAT is a despicable design flaw.  Seriously, how fucking hard is it to design the controller to plug directly into the Wii itself?


hence thats why I use my old GCN controller =3


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ive heard that the PS3's controllers are $60 >_>


Yeah they do >.<


----------



## Kajet (Dec 24, 2008)

I've seen this... Wii-mote charging... stand thing at walmart, uses a different battery cover and I assume something like a battery pack to replace AA batteries... 

I can understand the anger though... especially when playing a game like RE4 that doesn't tell you when your batteries die... that always blows...


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 24, 2008)

Nothing is stopping you from buying AA rechargables and a charger!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I've seen this... Wii-mote charging... stand thing at walmart, uses a different battery cover and I assume something like a battery pack to replace AA batteries...
> 
> I can understand the anger though... especially when playing a game like RE4 that doesn't tell you when your batteries die... that always blows...


yea thats a new charge, it has its own type of batteries, my folks use em...and they fail against my rechargable batteries


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Everything fails against normal rechargeable AA batteries X3


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 24, 2008)

They include batteries at all, though, at least... Or at least my brother's wii came with them O^O


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Adrianfolf said:


> Everything fails against normal rechargeable AA batteries X3


Yes, the bunny that keeps on going and going and going. XD


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 24, 2008)

what i hate is the amount of cords making it a pain in the ass to bring around! especially the damn knots in the sensor bar cable!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Nocturnowl357 said:


> what i hate is the amount of cords making it a pain in the ass to bring around! especially the damn knots in the sensor bar cable!


I do believe, they have wireless sensor bars. Not by Nintendo of course.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 24, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Notice how no one complained about the classic controller, and how you have to plug it into the Wii-mote instead of the actual console itself. So now you have to drain the battery life from a controller you're not even using in order to play classic games.
> 
> THAT is a despicable design flaw. Seriously, how fucking hard is it to design the controller to plug directly into the Wii itself?



Yeah I thought that was pretty stupid of nintendo to do. They should've made use of the GC controller port on the top of the system. Good thing I use GC controllers.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 24, 2008)

And the Xbox 360 didn't?



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Don't the newer 360 sets include the USB recharger?



Where's mine then? Mine didn't even come with a USB recharger.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yes, the bunny that keeps on going and going and going. XD


XD


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I do believe, they have wireless sensor bars. Not by Nintendo of course.


I've never heard of em before. Either way my sensor bar doesn't bug me much, because its only use is to start up my wii so I can play smash.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 25, 2008)

Two pages in, I'm surprised some smartass hasn't come in to talk about what else the Wii failed at


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I've never heard of em before. Either way my sensor bar doesn't bug me much, because its only use is to start up my wii so I can play smash.


here the wireless sensor bar
http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=64337

By Nyko the same who did the rechargable paks for the wiimotes


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Two pages in, I'm surprised some smartass hasn't come in to talk about what else the Wii failed at


we did in several topics before, this is nao about batteries D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> we did in several topics before, this is nao about batteries D:


were they all by the buff wulf?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> were they all by the buff wulf?


I suppose, I can't remember


----------



## X (Dec 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ive heard that the PS3's controllers are $60 >_>


close enough, i got mine for $50. still the most expensive controller for the next- gen systems.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 25, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> And the Xbox 360 didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Where's mine then? Mine didn't even come with a USB recharger.



As someone said, it's on the newer 360 packs.

Also, this is my FIRST Wii complaint topic. <_<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 25, 2008)

...They failed at making the Wii.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> ...They failed at making the Wii.


much less than Microsoft failed with the 360 and Sony with the PS3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> much less than Microsoft failed with the 360 and Sony with the PS3


Yay failures. Each failure ensures us that something better will come out next.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 25, 2008)

The PS3 wasn't as bad a failure as the Xbox 360. Even so the PS3 has come back quite a ways the only problem now is how much the games and accessories cost


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 25, 2008)

Adrianfolf said:


> The PS3 wasn't as bad a failure as the Xbox 360. Even so the PS3 has come back quite a ways the only problem now is how much the games and accessories cost


From what I know the 360 has the most issues than any other system, but at the same time has the most features. The PS3 is just a lead weight for Sony.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 25, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> ...They failed at making the Wii.



Wrong.  The Wii as a machine is definitely a successful creation, being that it's capable of offering so much to gamers.  What Nintendo failed at is making good use of it.

There's plenty of potential for tremendous success with the Wii, but until Nintendo gets their act together and stops this charade of catering strictly to old people and real small children with horrible party games and abysmal third party support, they will continue to rest at the bottom of the well with gamers.  Two years ago, I balked at the analysts who declared the Wii as a simple fad and nothing else....  Fast forward to today, and I'm starting to agree with that statement.  Every friend of mine who has one hasn't touched theirs in months.  Not since *Mario Kart* came out at least.

When all Nintendo can put out for the holiday season is *Wii Music* and *Animal Crossing 1.5*, something is seriously wrong.  The Virtual Console still gets plenty of love, but I didn't spend $250 on a machine just to play games I enjoyed fifteen years ago.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 25, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Wrong.  The Wii as a machine is definitely a successful creation, being that it's capable of offering so much to gamers.  What Nintendo failed at is making good use of it.
> 
> There's plenty of potential for tremendous success with the Wii, but until Nintendo gets their act together and stops this charade of catering strictly to old people and real small children with horrible party games and abysmal third party support, they will continue to rest at the bottom of the well with gamers.  Two years ago, I balked at the analysts who declared the Wii as a simple fad and nothing else....  Fast forward to today, and I'm starting to agree with that statement.  Every friend of mine who has one hasn't touched theirs in months.  Not since *Mario Kart* came out at least.
> 
> When all Nintendo can put out for the holiday season is *Wii Music* and *Animal Crossing 1.5*, something is seriously wrong.  The Virtual Console still gets plenty of love, but I didn't spend $250 on a machine just to play games I enjoyed fifteen years ago.


I fully agree with you I haven't touched my Wii in quite some as a matter fact its not even hooked up right now. I just unplugged it and put in away on my entertainment center


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> From what I know the 360 has the most issues than any other system, but at the same time has the most features. The PS3 is just a lead weight for Sony.


I would kinda like to argue that fact because all in all both the PS3 and the Xbox 360 have the same features. The only edge Xbox has is its price being that it is cheaper than the Wii


----------



## Suirad (Dec 25, 2008)

I never really liked playing the Wii from the beginning, the controllers usually don't like me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Wrong.  The Wii as a machine is definitely a successful creation, being that it's capable of offering so much to gamers.  What Nintendo failed at is making good use of it.
> 
> There's plenty of potential for tremendous success with the Wii, but until Nintendo gets their act together and stops this charade of catering strictly to old people and real small children with horrible party games and abysmal third party support, they will continue to rest at the bottom of the well with gamers.  Two years ago, I balked at the analysts who declared the Wii as a simple fad and nothing else....  Fast forward to today, and I'm starting to agree with that statement.  Every friend of mine who has one hasn't touched theirs in months.  Not since *Mario Kart* came out at least.
> 
> When all Nintendo can put out for the holiday season is *Wii Music* and *Animal Crossing 1.5*, something is seriously wrong.  The Virtual Console still gets plenty of love, but I didn't spend $250 on a machine just to play games I enjoyed fifteen years ago.


I gave up my 360 AND a PS3 for it, and I only spend 200 (cheated cause of connections) Problem is many just think its for lil kids and old people. Nintendo havent been much for the hardcore gamer, more for the casual cause thats the aim of nintendo this time. I mostly still play the wii cause my Gamecube broke so I'm still playing my GameCube games on it. I rather play the wii over the other two for I have my reasons why.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 25, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> The Virtual Console still gets plenty of love, but I didn't spend $250 on a machine just to play games I enjoyed fifteen years ago.



Exactly. I don't have one anymore, but when I did, nearly all I used my wii for was the virtual console games and the internet. Mario Kart, Smash, etc can be fun, but it feels like your just floating around in the Nintendo universe with the wii. At least in my experience, most of what was worth playing was made by Nintendo. With 360 and PS3, at least there are a good number of 3rd party titles worth playing (more so for 360).

The rechargeable batteries thing with the wiimotes never was a big issue for me. What really irks me about the wii are the accessories. They just never end. All the plastic sports or gun attachments, wii fit boards, steering wheels, the different controllers (classic, the remote, the nunchuck)... I'm sure there are tons that I don't even know about.

I do have to add... for some reason, I've never felt so fond of one of my consoles as I did for the wii. I guess all the systems have the downsides. Not trying to bash the wii or anything, especially since my wii never red-ringed on me *rage at 360*


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Not trying to bash the wii or anything, especially since my wii never red-ringed on me *rage at 360*


X3 best thing about a Wii


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 25, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Two pages in, I'm surprised some smartass hasn't come in to talk about what else the Wii failed at



Cause it's been said on this forum 12349817394871239487 times.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 26, 2008)

On a related note, yeah, the accessories thing sucks, but then again they're usually (USUALLY) included with the game.


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 26, 2008)

seriously why are u complaining.
get a 15 minute batter charger from any store
and get some decent rechargeable batteries problem solved. its faster than the docking station, and is multi functional with other systems


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

Adrianfolf said:


> I would kinda like to argue that fact because all in all both the PS3 and the Xbox 360 have the same features. The only edge Xbox has is its price being that it is cheaper than the Wii


True, they both updated their interface. Too bad Sony loses money for each system sold. *Chuckles at the failure* Im loyal to Nintendo, but the 360 has won my respect. The PS3 was an epic failure to me, trying to keep up with the new types of gameplay that the Wii has and the games the 360 has.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> True, they both updated their interface. Too bad Sony loses money for each system sold. *Chuckles at the failure* Im loyal to Nintendo, but the 360 has won my respect. The PS3 was an epic failure to me, trying to keep up with the new types of gameplay that the Wii has and the games the 360 has.



How is losing money for each system sold a "failure"?  That's been the norm for quite some time for game companies.  The PS2 was like that for its first couple years.  Microsoft lost money on each and every single original XBOX sold during its four-year run.  Cycle-rinse-repeat for this generation, and it's the same song and dance for both Sony and Microsoft.  They risk the loss in exchange for software sales in order to balance things out, that's why they do it.  What, would you rather have everyone pay full price?

Nintendo could charge $150 for the Wii, and they'd still make profit from each sale.  But that's what you get when you make a console with parts and capabilities from a previous generation, and not with current technology.  Hell, graphics that can't support any resolution higher than 480p should have been a hint right there alone.

You have every right to be a Nintendo loyalist.  Hell, I used to be one, from the NES days all the way up until the Wii's first year out.  There ARE fun games on it, I will agree.  However, with their extremely limited online support (not to mention a lousy interface with that god-awful friend code crap), lack of voice chat, pitiful third-party support, and GameCube-quality graphics, are you really that surprised to see the Wii get less and less love since last year?

It all went steeply downhill last summer when Nintendo pretty much gave the middle finger to every hardcore Nintendo fan out there in order to present possibly their worst Holiday line-up ever.  *Wii Music* was heavily promoted, and it ended up being a critical and commercial failure among consumers.  There's nothing wrong with inviting the casual crowd to join in, but when you overwhelmingly embrace ONLY them and kick everyone else to the curb, you're alienating friends that once stuck by you during your worst years.  Remember the Nintendo 64?

The PS3 isn't trying to "keep up" with the Wii's gameplay.  Yeah, they mimicked some stuff, and I will agree they brought up SIXAXIS controls simply to counter the Wii-mote features.  However, they only use the motion-sensing controls as an afterthought, and don't force players to flail their arms in the air like Kermit the Frog with every single game out there.  And it's funny how you say it's trying to keep up with games the 360 has, since both the PS3 and 360 share most of the biggest titles out on the market.... Games the Wii doesn't have, and will never get.

Also, the PS3 has been gaining steady popularity over this past year, and while it still has a looooong way to go to even catch up to the 360, the majority of owners will openly admit that it is the biggest monster of this generation.  Hell, even analysts and retailers unanimously agree that the PS3 is the best blu-ray player out there... and from my experience, it's perfect.  The 360 has a stronger library, and the best online service of the three, but their foolish race to be "first" in the competition in 2005 led to consistent hardware failures all through 2007 with the nefarious 'Red Ring' issue.  Had they taken it slowly, I'm sure things like better hardware, larger hard drives, and blu-ray support would have been embraced, and really would have heated things up with the hi-def competition.  Think about it.... If the 360 used blu-ray discs, owners would actually have hopes of seeing a port of *MGS4*.  No games spanning across 3 to 4 discs.

Call it failure all you want.  Sony may not be doing nearly as well as its past two generations, but they're still doing just fine.  Just because the Wii is the highest seller, doesn't mean it's a winner among gamers.  Some still love it today, and that's perfectly fine.

But I can't help but feel betrayed by a company that I once stood by and defended during its darker years.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 26, 2008)

Furries are sadly uninformed and such, so they won't really care about your explanation, but rather, the facts they believe are true.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 26, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Nothing is stopping you from buying AA rechargables and a charger!





mrchris said:


> Nothing is stopping you from buying AA rechargables and a charger!





mrchris said:


> Nothing is stopping you from buying AA rechargables and a charger!



Seriously, this statement cannot be stressed enough. I know rechargeable batteries weaken over time, but it's not like it's instantaneous and I'm pretty sure every person who's opposed to doing this is just afraid to admit that they're too lazy.

Also, listen to Dragonrift, people. He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 26, 2008)

I still play my wii often for Brawl and now Sonic Unleashed. 
They do need to make more big time games for it though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2008)

I laugh at how people think that game developers actually give two flying shits about what their fans think. In the end, the one that happens to produce the most games targeted at the audience that gives them the most money is the winner. 

You don't know at all? Well why do you think we're seeing damn many FPSes, GTA wannabes, MMORPGs, and of course, *casual games*? BECAUSE THEY GIVE THEM THE MOST MONEY. If all Nintendo cared about was fanservice, maybe they won't make as much whereas making Wii play got them HOW much money? Remember back when the DS was a "Paperweight" and Nintendogs put a lot of money in Nintendo's pocket while everyone out here eyerolled?

If LucasArts cared at all about what their fans think, they would still be producing Point and Click Adventure games and have finished Loom, but Star Wars happens to make them a lot of money so that's why they're milking the Star Was Franchise dry.

And why do you think Sonic is still alive? If Sega at all cared about how their games were received and not how they sold, they'd have ended Sonic LONG ago. Whereas we're still getting stuff lke Sonic Rivals and Sonic Unleashed because they *make money*, and that's more or less all game developers care about. EA just repackages the same sports games each year...and they still make more and more money. Do you think they even THINK about how they're received by the gaming audience and not how they're received by the market? (I don't hear a single "hardcore gamer" say a positive thing about sports games...Racing games maybe)

why are we seeing so many Final Fantasy games with at least ten dozen spinoffs each year? Do you think Final Fantasy VII was at all intended to have as big a story as it does? Final Fantasy VII puts money into their pocket, I bet even Dirge of the Cerberus gave Square-Enix enough money in profits to actually justify the use of "Profit sharing", or their cell-phone games we'll never have any hope of seeing.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 26, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> I laugh at how people think that game developers actually give two flying shits about what their fans think. In the end, the one that happens to produce the most games targeted at the audience that gives them the most money is the winner.
> 
> You don't know at all? Well why do you think we're seeing damn many FPSes, GTA wannabes, MMORPGs, and of course, *casual games*? BECAUSE THEY GIVE THEM THE MOST MONEY. If all Nintendo cared about was fanservice, maybe they won't make as much whereas making Wii play got them HOW much money? Remember back when the DS was a "Paperweight" and Nintendogs put a lot of money in Nintendo's pocket while everyone out here eyerolled?
> 
> ...



I'm happy to see more and more rational-minded folks replying to this thread.  Thank you.

Game developers are coming dangerously close to matching the trends that Hollywood has been shitting in our laps over the past decade and a half.  Creativity is being thrown out the window in favor of feeding the latest, hippest trend, and as much as it pisses us off, a lot of YOU PEOPLE are responsible for it.

People are bitching because they keep making crappy games from movies.  But if you'd use your goddamn heads and THINK before you go out and blow $60, you'd be surprised at how fast that trend would be put to a screeching halt.  Look at Square's current fetish of remaking all their old NES/SNES/PS1 titles, and selling them on the PSP/DS at full price.  Look at how many times they re-re-released *Final Fantasy IV*!!  Now look how many people have been suckered into BUYING each and every single one of those revamps.  Look, I know you love the game, but do you realize that you just spent almost $150 extra on versions of that exact same game you experienced nearly two decades ago?  Way to pat Square on the back for their money-grubbing efforts, you dolt. 

Not only that... Have some of you even heard of this concept known as "renting"?  Gamefly's been around for a long time, so there's no excuse either.  Think of all that money you could have saved...

Much of the Wii's putrid third party support stems from the truckloads of garbage that clueless folks who have no idea what makes a good game buying them on impulse.  "Oooh look!  They have *Jenga* for the Wii!  *Beer Pong*!  A game called *Game Party*!  That must be awesome, cause it has the word "party" in it!!"  I'd like to be able to sit in a game retailer and smack every single goddamn one of you nutjobs over the head with a dirty shovel for even TOUCHING such crap with your dirty, uneducated hands.

People whine and cry so much about EA, and how much of an evil monopoly they are.  But amazingly enough, a lot of you continue to buy their $60 yearly entries of the *Madden* franchise every August.  Gee, imagine the irony of that.

If you honestly want the trend of crappy/remade games to change, you have no idea how easy it is to help make it happen.  Keep your money in your wallet.  Rent before you decide to buy.  And for God's sake, if you already own it, don't buy it again just because they changed the english translation and added a pointless dungeon.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 26, 2008)

Dayken said:


> Seriously, this statement cannot be stressed enough. I know rechargeable batteries weaken over time, but it's not like it's instantaneous and I'm pretty sure every person who's opposed to doing this is just afraid to admit that they're too lazy.



The problem is why do you have to buy rechargeables when you can have them out of the box?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> I'm happy to see more and more rational-minded folks replying to this thread.  Thank you.



Thanks. I blame listening in Microeconomics, even if it is more business-related.



> Game developers are coming dangerously close to matching the trends that Hollywood has been shitting in our laps over the past decade and a half.  Creativity is being thrown out the window in favor of feeding the latest, hippest trend, and as much as it pisses us off, a lot of YOU PEOPLE are responsible for it.



Yep, there are trends in gaming. It started with "Let's be like Atari". Look at the library of games on the Intellivision and Colecovision that are just carbon-copies of Atari games and tell me that wasn't the trend at the time.

Then we had "Let's be like D&D" and "Let's be like Mario". Both are still ongoing today, to some extent, mostly with Western RPGs and MMORPGs (look at World of Warcraft, some of those abilities are even leeched directly from D&D, as well as teh success of NEverwinter Nights, which was literally BASED off of D&D). Still don't believe me? look at KOTOR and TELL ME that D&D didn't have any inspiration there.

The current trend is "Let's be like the Wii", "Let's be like Halo", and "Let's be like GTA". I don't like many of those games.



> People are bitching because they keep making crappy games from movies.  But if you'd use your goddamn heads and THINK before you go out and blow $60, you'd be surprised at how fast that trend would be put to a screeching halt.  Look at Square's current fetish of remaking all their old NES/SNES/PS1 titles, and selling them on the PSP/DS at full price.  Look at how many times they re-re-released *Final Fantasy IV*!!  Now look how many people have been suckered into BUYING each and every single one of those revamps.  Look, I know you love the game, but do you realize that you just spent almost $150 extra on versions of that exact same game you experienced nearly two decades ago?  Way to pat Square on the back for their money-grubbing efforts, you dolt.



I actually admit that I contributed to Square beacuse I bought Final Fantasy IV for the DS, but keep in mind that I don't actually *own* a working copy of Final Fantasy IV. I have Final Fantasy Chronicles, which has Final Fantasy IV but I bought it used and the disc has a HUGE scratch from the previous owner on it, meaning I can't play it without it crashing after a specific part. 

..but a lot of us were suckered in because Square-Enix said that they would increase the script. They told us the SNES had 25% of the script and they would add far more in the DS game. SQUAAAAAARE! >:|



> Not only that... Have some of you even heard of this concept known as "renting"?  Gamefly's been around for a long time, so there's no excuse either.  Think of all that money you could have saved...



I don't think enough people actually use gamefly, at least not vocally. It would be nice if I could rent DS games out here though. (I've been told you can other places, the blockbusters here probably don't even KNOW what a DS is, let alone renting games)



> If you honestly want the trend of crappy/remade games to change, you have no idea how easy it is to help make it happen.  Keep your money in your wallet.  Rent before you decide to buy.  And for God's sake, if you already own it, don't buy it again just because they changed the english translation and added a pointless dungeon.



With Chrono Trigger it may be different though...maybe if it sells well enough Square-Enix will decide to make another Chrono game. How long have people been waiting for _Chrono Break_ or a Chrono Trigger sequel that was a sequel, but wasn't "Was not a sequel but merely continues the story where Trigger left off" like Cross was? chrono's not the type of game you can milk like Final Fantasy. oh but one can dream, I still hope people don't get suckered into buying more Medal of Honour or Call of Duty (non 4) games so I don't see garbage World War 2 games on the shelves. Because World War 2 and (let's face it) Doom ripoffs keep making money, we see less games that are trying to move the genre OUT of that phase like Half Life, Mirror's Edge, System Shock 2 and Bioshock. 

I only buy what I want, and usually I know damn well what I want beforehand. That's why the closest my wii has to those "casual games" is Wii Sports, and why my 360's gonna stay free of Halo. 


The only way to change Developer behaviour is to change consumer behaviour. But I'm only one man.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> How is losing money for each system sold a "failure"?  That's been the norm for quite some time for game companies.  The PS2 was like that for its first couple years.  Microsoft lost money on each and every single original XBOX sold during its four-year run.  Cycle-rinse-repeat for this generation, and it's the same song and dance for both Sony and Microsoft.  They risk the loss in exchange for software sales in order to balance things out, that's why they do it.  What, would you rather have everyone pay full price?
> 
> Nintendo could charge $150 for the Wii, and they'd still make profit from each sale.  But that's what you get when you make a console with parts and capabilities from a previous generation, and not with current technology.  Hell, graphics that can't support any resolution higher than 480p should have been a hint right there alone.
> 
> ...


Your right. Just because a company loses money doesnt mean its a failure. Its just better for the consumer. ;P I dont hate Sony and the PS3, I just thought they could do better... much better. Out of the last group of systems the PS2 impressed me the most. I love Metal Gear Solid so much. (MGS4 and LBP would be the only reasons I'd get a PS3)

As for the Wii, yes they have disappointed me with terrible online functions, but to be honest I cant think of any Wii games that you'd really need to talk to someone. With the 360 you do, because most games require teamwork and cooperation. (L4D, Halo, Call of Duty, most FPSs and RPGs) 

Thats all I have to say for now. Could you explain the betrayal part?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2008)

that's easy enough...They went in an entirely different direction than what he liked, so they betrayed him, similar to how LucasArts betrayed their biggest fans when they axed all the point-and-click games in favour of Star Wars, or now Nintendo and APE betrayed their fans by keeping Mother 3 exclusive to Japan.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> that's easy enough...They went in an entirely different direction than what he liked, so they betrayed him, similar to how LucasArts betrayed their biggest fans when they axed all the point-and-click games in favour of Star Wars, or now Nintendo and APE betrayed their fans by keeping Mother 3 exclusive to Japan.


*Shakes fist at Japanese* I want the DSi now. 

I do feel that Nintendo needs to listen to its consumers more as well.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2008)

Companies actually LISTEN to their consumers?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Companies actually LISTEN to their consumers?


Oi. They need to. All of them. They might actually learn something.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2008)

Lemme point up to my post saying what'd probably happen if they did...they listen to money.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> True, they both updated their interface. Too bad Sony loses money for each system sold. *Chuckles at the failure* Im loyal to Nintendo, but the 360 has won my respect. The PS3 was an epic failure to me, trying to keep up with the new types of gameplay that the Wii has and the games the 360 has.


 
I don't know, my friend is on his 3rd xbox 360 right now while I still have my first PS3 (Which I bought when it first came out). I don't know with all the faults that the xbox360 has in it I don't think its a worthy system at all. Especially after hearing all the horror stories that my friend had while dealing with his. I was there when the system ate his rockband disk at a party. It was not a pretty site.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I don't know, my friend is on his 3rd xbox 360 right now while I still have my first PS3 (Which I bought when it first came out). I don't know with all the faults that the xbox360 has in it I don't think its a worthy system at all. Especially after hearing all the horror stories that my friend had while dealing with his. I was there when the system ate his rockband disk at a party. It was not a pretty site.





Silibus said:


> From what I know the 360 has the most issues than any other system.


^ This


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ^ This


 
Yes, but why not just save up a little extra cash to get a console without problems like the wii and ps3?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yes, but why not just save up a little extra cash to get a console without problems like the wii and ps3?


All the system has their faults.

Just listen to DragonRift.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thats all I have to say for now. Could you explain the betrayal part?



Certainly.  ^^;  I'll even explain it in a lighthearted and humorous fashion!

Let's create a character out of Nintendo, and we'll call him..... well, let's just call him Nester.  And let's use each generation (NES thru the Wii) as an academic level through school.

Nester was once our friend.  In the days of daycare and pre-school, we'd play all sorts of games together.  We were always running around outside, getting into trouble, scraping our knees, and simply having a great time with one another.  We'd daydream about make-believe adventures, and Nester would always jump in and share new ideas.  Everyone loved Nester.

Elementary school was upon us, and Nester continued to make new friends, and open all sorts of doors with his endless ideas and open-minded attitude.  He loved everything and everyone around him, and was often picked first at kickball, softball, and floor hockey games.  He embraced everyone else's ideas and was a very assertive team player.  4.0 student... He was literally at the top of his game.

Junior High was a different world for Nester.  He didn't like the fact that he had to go to several classes a day, and each one consisting of different kids to sit with.  He didn't like the fact that he had to be split up from his friends.  He didn't like the change...  He continued to play with toys...  He decided to defy the change around him by persistently sticking to his old ways that got him to be popular to begin with, but it came with a price.  Some of Nester's friends decided he wasn't worth hanging out with anymore.  He'd often get bullied and pushed around during phys-ed class.  The mocking continued all through junior high, and he'd often come home with fresh bruises after taking daily beatings from the other kids.  However... he still had a lot of his friends from years before, and they'd always be there to brush off the dirt, pick up his spirits and keep him from giving up.

Then came High School.  The worst days were over for Nester as he was gradually maturing to adulthood.  His childhood friends continued to stick at his side, though he had a hard time gaining the trust and friendship from the ones that abandoned him during junior high.  He had a hard time making new friends in general.  While he did start taking on new courses and adapting to new things, he still struggled with advancing his abilities, and often procrastinated.  He'd be good at football, but never bothered trying for the team.  He was a great speaker, but often avoided making speeches in front of crowds.  He managed to graduate with a 3.2.... Nester never failed, but he never really excelled above his abilities.  And even though kids didn't beat on him this time, they'd often talk shit behind his back.

Now here we are at College!  Nester's friends had originally been hoping to all go to the same school together with him, only to discover at the last minute... he wanted to go to a different one on the other side of the country.  While his friends were disappointed at his sudden decision, they still supported him and wished him the best of luck.   A few months pass and they all return home for Christmas.  Eager to get together with Nester, his buddies all plan a "welcome home" party for him.  But after ignoring their calls, Nester mails them a letter to reply instead stating:  "I made better friends at my school.  I'm going to hang out with them for Christmas.  Please, stop flooding my voicemail box with your messages."  He went back the next day.

And that was the last we heard from Nester...


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 26, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Certainly.  ^^;  I'll even explain it in a lighthearted and humorous fashion!
> 
> Let's create a character out of Nintendo, and we'll call him..... well, let's just call him Nester.  And let's use each generation (NES thru the Wii) as an academic level through school.
> 
> ...


Now thats a funny way of putting it and I liked it X3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Certainly.  ^^;  I'll even explain it in a lighthearted and humorous fashion!
> 
> Let's create a character out of Nintendo, and we'll call him..... well, let's just call him Nester.  And let's use each generation (NES thru the Wii) as an academic level through school.
> 
> ...


...I gotta be one of those new friends he have =3


----------



## Dayken (Dec 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The problem is why do you have to buy rechargeables when you can have them out of the box?



Because the Wii has been out for two years now, and if Nintendo ever intended on fixing that problem, they would've done it by now.

Yes, that's fucked up on their part, but continuing to complain about the situation isn't going to change their mind if not much of anyone does it.


----------



## Laze (Dec 27, 2008)

Managed to get myself a little rechargable battery pack thing which has you're Wiimote sitting in a nice little USB dock thing. I can't complain, does the job well, you whack it in, you leave it jobs a good 'un ~ Had it for about a year or so now, beats buying batteries every so often. It was like owning a Game Boy again, heh.

Personally I can't wait for the Virtual Console to actually start hosting up some pretty cool retro games again. Every Friday morning before I went to work I'd be downloading something for the VC, but over the last few months the only thing that has really been worth grabbing is Earthworm Jim, it annoys me a tad that all the obvious games to release such as Mario Kart SNES, Starwing and possibly even a WiiWare reinvention of Duck Hunt and/or Yoshi's Safari haven't actually been released yet. 

I'm finding myself not playing the console as much as I used to.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 27, 2008)

Japan's getting Smash Bros. next month... and Clay Fighter is supposed to be out soon...


----------



## Laze (Dec 27, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Clay Fighter is supposed to be out soon...


 
_63 And A Third_?

See... This is the kinda thing I'm on about.

Can it not be Rakuga Kids?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2008)

It'd be really awesome if they could get Square's permission and release some of their games that never made to the U.S. or Europe on the Virtual console. I mean sure they did release Secret of mana, and releasing their final fantasies and Chrono Trigger would make their GBA and DS remakes all null and void (since Emulation didn't already do that)

But then again though, I think Seiken Denesetsu 3 would probably do better as a remake than a port....Games like that I don't think have aged as well as Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy VI have. Today's gamers would be driven insane with how the game pauses to use magic and special attacks, especially if the pick Lise, Carlie, and Angela and get to the point where the enemies start to counter their freeze-the-game attacks with their own freeze-the-screen-attacks. We've been spoiled by Final Fantasy XII, Kingdom Hearts, Sword of Mana, Tales of Vesperia, and countless W-RPGs like Elder Scrolls.

But then again if they gave it a remake, it may turn into another Sword of Mana where they put a bunch of features that wind up being skipped. (I mean, honestly who does all those Sidequests in Sword of Mana?)



But I WOULD like to see Clock Tower on the virtual console, even a new point-and-click-style would be just as great. (None of this "Rooders" stuff they put in 3, even if I get a sadistic pleasure out of making Scissorwoman jump into the oven)


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 27, 2008)

Laze said:


> Personally I can't wait for the Virtual Console to actually start hosting up some pretty cool retro games again. Every Friday morning before I went to work I'd be downloading something for the VC, but over the last few months the only thing that has really been worth grabbing is Earthworm Jim, it annoys me a tad that all the obvious games to release such as Mario Kart SNES, Starwing and possibly even a WiiWare reinvention of Duck Hunt and/or Yoshi's Safari haven't actually been released yet.



See, this is what gets me. Why the fuck isn't SNES Starfox/Starwing out yet? How about Yoshi's Island, too? You would think all the games made by Nintendo themselves would be the very first out!


----------



## Laze (Dec 27, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> See, this is what gets me. Why the fuck isn't SNES Starfox/Starwing out yet?


 
I was actually rather pleased that Lylat Wars was one of the first few titles you could get on download, I still play it off and on now, granted I've been through it a good number of times and remembering what an arse it is to try and get all the medals for each mission. Same with Mario Kart 64.

It strikes me as odd that we have a both SNES and N64 Mario incarnations, same goes with Zelda and F-Zero - but why not Starfox and Mario Kart? You'd think even more so with Mario Kart, considering that they now feture the 'retro' themed cups, and it's be nice to give those who've never actually had a go at them in the original format [for a price, heh].

I still stand by the idea of having a few reinvented retro titles; basically, if Nintendo released Starwing as a Wii Ware package featuring controls a kin to that of the Starwing boss section in _WarioWare: Smooth Moves _featuring an online highscore table. Make it Component Cable compatible and I'd actually be 'nuff impressed, as it were.

Personally, I'm getting a bit cheesed off with VC, but when other DLC providers - such as the Playstation Store - are letting me prance my Sackboy about as Screaming Mantis, it's makes you wonder if certain companies are actually pulling their weight. Given the knowledge that all the Virtual Console is is a practically legal emulator.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 27, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Cause it's been said on this forum 12349817394871239487 times.



that doesn't stop people from saying it another 12349817394871239487 times


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 28, 2008)

You guys keep waiting for starwing, you know we're holding onto some faint hope that Nintendo may actually release Mother or Mother 2 on the Virtual console. :B 

Heck I'm still waiting for Phantasy Star IV...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> You guys keep waiting for starwing, you know we're holding onto some faint hope that Nintendo may actually release Mother or Mother 2 on the Virtual console. :B
> 
> Heck I'm still waiting for Phantasy Star IV...


Sadly I'm waiting for Starfox 2...then the Miyu and Fay furry porn will start flowing =D


----------



## Dayken (Dec 28, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Heck I'm still waiting for Phantasy Star IV...



Actually, it was put up on the US VC on Dec 22nd (i.e. this past Monday).


----------



## Laze (Dec 28, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> you know we're holding onto some faint hope that Nintendo may actually release Mother or Mother 2 on the Virtual console. :B


 
Hey, if _Super Mario RPG_ can work it's way onto the service, then the sky is the proverbial limit, kekeke ~


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 28, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I don't know, my friend is on his 3rd xbox 360 right now while I still have my first PS3 (Which I bought when it first came out). I don't know with all the faults that the xbox360 has in it I don't think its a worthy system at all.



It only has one fault...It overheats. But that problem is for the most part fixed with the new Jasper 65nm GPU they're sticking in Xbox 360s now.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 28, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> You guys keep waiting for starwing, you know we're holding onto some faint hope that Nintendo may actually release Mother or Mother 2 on the Virtual console. :B
> 
> Heck I'm still waiting for Phantasy Star IV...



I think you need to go back there and check.  *Phantasy Star IV* was just uploaded to the VC last week.  ^__^;


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Sadly I'm waiting for Starfox 2...then the Miyu and Fay furry porn will start flowing =D



Why are you waiting for something non-existant?


----------



## AlexX (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Sadly I'm waiting for Starfox 2...then the Miyu and Fay furry porn will start flowing =D


The makers of Starfox said they felt they made Command have everything they wanted to have with SF2, so it's doubtful they'd ever finish it off and release it.

I do kinda wish they'd still introduce Fay and Miyu into the canon, though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Why are you waiting for something non-existant?


sadly it does exist, as a rom even more odd they actually completed the game...just it was shelved and most parts transfered to SF 64. Thus it was Miyamoto'd.

To this day we dont fully know why it was shelved when all there was to do is remove the debug mode and some bugs.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> sadly it does exist, as a rom even more odd they actually completed the game...just it was shelved and most parts transfered to SF 64. Thus it was Miyamoto'd.
> 
> To this day we dont fully know why it was shelved when all there was to do is remove the debug mode and some bugs.



I KNOW the rom exists. What I mean is that it does not "exist" in a sense that it is not really released.

And the reason why is because N64 has already been out.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

AlexX said:


> The makers of Starfox said they felt they made Command have everything they wanted to have with SF2, so it's doubtful they'd ever finish it off and release it.
> 
> I do kinda wish they'd still introduce Fay and Miyu into the canon, though.


same, maybe some day they will =3 but I wouldnt mind one of them appearing in Star Wolf instead, even like Bill and be part of the Corneria military


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 29, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> I think you need to go back there and check.  *Phantasy Star IV* was just uploaded to the VC last week.  ^__^;




YAY FINALLY YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!111111211111~~~11111


about freaking TIME that Sega actually ACKNOWLEDGED Phantasy Star IV's existence. (They didn't even include it in phantasy star collections, I think it's like, never been remade, even when #3 was, and that one really was a failed experiment)


----------



## AlexX (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> same, maybe some day they will =3 but I wouldnt mind one of them appearing in Star Wolf instead, even like Bill and be part of the Corneria military


I guess if we were to raelly push it Miyu could work as a Star Wolf member since she's pretty tomboyish, but from the dialogue Fay doesn't quite seem like the Star Wolf type.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I guess if we were to raelly push it Miyu could work as a Star Wolf member since she's pretty tomboyish, but from the dialogue Fay doesn't quite seem like the Star Wolf type.


yea Fay is more Cornerian Military, I think they know, that we know of Miyu and Fay and many still want them to appear. Maybe some day they will appear XD maybe as a third Star Mercenary group


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah, StarFalco all the way *huzzah*


----------

